# now for the lowly pencil sharpener.whats your favorite?



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

beings how people come into my shop while im not there and steal my pencils ( i am POSITIVE thats what happens to them!) i dont get into mechanical pencils. so, yesterday, after about the…i dont know how many its been…pencil sharpener crapped out on me, im gettin a lil frustrated with em and thought id see what others have. i gotta find a durable/relaible one that wont crap out in 6 months!
and i suck at sharpening with a knife.


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

I still like the old fashion school sharpeners that hung on the wall,they seem hard to find.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> I still like the old fashion school sharpeners that hung on the wall,they seem hard to find.
> 
> - daddywoofdawg


Have you looked at office depot or Google or Amazon?


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

Can't see it in this photo, but I use the sharpener on this measuring tape more than any other because it's always with me. You can unscrew the little blade and sharpen it. Tape measure is nice too because it's flat.


----------



## dyfhid (Jun 4, 2015)

I like this one - puts a wicked point on a pencil

http://www.classroomfriendlysupplies.com/collections/frontpage/products/single-midnight-black


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Boston wall mount with the turret style head for different diameter pencils. "School sharpener".
Bill


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

Here's mine, mounted by the cellar stairs. Makes a mean point. See the pencil thread for examples. This particular copy is older than most of you, hence the rust.


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

Mine is old school style, wall mounted, hand crank. I like it because it handles the jumbo pencils that I sometimes use in the shop, as well as the normal sized ones. VGreat investment for $14.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000GP0VIU?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_search_detailpage


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

A review of an Xacto model I picked up a few years ago. Its been solid.

http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/2036


----------



## ArtistryinWood (Apr 21, 2008)

I like this one, it will improve your knife skills


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)




----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

Belt sander. Can get a sharp point really fast.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

I use a small plastic barrel pencil sharpener with a cap that use to belong to my kids when they went to school. Has to be close to 30 years old. Even has electrical tape around it from dropping it but still works good.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Old metal classroom sharpener. It was in my wife's classroom for a long time. It has been in my shop since 1991.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

> Mine is old school style, wall mounted, hand crank. I like it because it handles the jumbo pencils that I sometimes use in the shop, as well as the normal sized ones. VGreat investment for $14.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000GP0VIU?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_search_detailpage
> 
> - pmayer


I gotta ask…what's the deal with the antimicrobial properties on a pencil sharpener? It's not like someone is going to try to eat it, right?....


----------



## ElChe (Sep 28, 2014)

For mechanical pencil lead I like the staedtler mars tub. It is fun to use. For regular pencils I use a Boston hand crank but I would love to get a Mitsubishi Uni sharpener if I win the lottery (it's not that expensive but I'm cheap).


----------



## becikeja (Sep 12, 2010)

This is what I use, been working great for years. I have them scattered everywhere


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

There are two methods I have always used.
1. pocket knife. This makes you keep your knife sharp with is a good thing. 
2. sander. Uh, dont sharpen your pencil on the same belt you use for wood. I use a 2×72 that never sees wood for pencils.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

This is my go to sharpener. Have it mounted on the lid of my floor drill press.
Love it. 








Charles Leonard Pencil Sharpener


----------



## bob101 (Dec 14, 2008)

The hand sharpener that comes with a tube of carpenters pencils at Home Depot. Been using it for about four years now.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

My sharpener is also from my wife's classroom, inherited when they gave her a new one, It's probably 30 years old and still does a good job. I also use mechanical pencils that I get in packs of 5 at the dollar store. They are Bics.
BUT…. I have recently acquired a Pica pencil. It has it's own sharpener, a sturdy lead, and best of all, it erases from the wood very easily. It will mark almost any material.








Available from many sources. I got mine from Woodcraft.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I read that same review Tedstor mentioned and bought one. It's pretty darn good. Just wish I could mount it somewhere safe in my shop over a garbage can so I wouldn't have to empty it.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

No No No. You guys are all in the minor leagues!!


----------



## TheGreatJon (Jan 9, 2015)

I just drag mine across the bottom of my #5 plane. Takes about 10 seconds to get a nice sharp point, and I enjoy the "sssshink, sssshink, ssshink" noise. Admittedly, the taper doesn't come out quite so pretty and round, but I'm good with pyramid points.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I've used the regular old pencil sharpener for most of my life but I bought an electric pencil sharpener from Staples about a year ago and have found that it works better. It cuts off when the pencil is sharp and saves on pencils. I have a cup full of sharpened pencils and another cup to catch the dull ones. When the dull one is full I sharpen them all and transfer them back to the sharpened cup. I save a lot of time that way and use less pencils. The cost of an electric pencil sharpener is paid for by the less pencils used and the time spent on sharpening. The electric pencil sharpener is not that expensive.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

this has been pretty awesome,imo.
finally found a tool people dont argue about which is better or worse!!!!


----------



## the_other_ken (Apr 3, 2010)

Used to sharpen my own pencils but now I use a professional service. Much better performance from the pencil.

Artisian Pencil Sharpening

I finally ordered his book and now I can properly sharpen my own pencils:


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

> Here s mine, mounted by the cellar stairs. Makes a mean point. See the pencil thread for examples. This particular copy is older than most of you, hence the rust.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
.
.
.

I have the twin to this. Probably the same age and the rusty areas are pretty much the same. I've had it since …
*HEY! SOMEBODY STOLE MY PENCIL SHARPENER !!! *


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Try Staples for pencil sharpeners. I teach Hunter Education classes and had to sharpen over 100 pencils on the old crank type. I finally went to Staples and got an electric pencil sharpener.


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

> Try Staples for pencil sharpeners. I teach Hunter Education classes and had to sharpen over 100 pencils on the old crank type. I finally went to Staples and got an electric pencil sharpener.
> 
> - Knothead62


i can understand going electric in your situation, but if i start going through that many pencils i think i better either glue them down or get bigger pencils!!!LOLOLOL


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

I use a metal two sided sharpener found at an art supply store.









I would like to go to a wall mounted one, because to be honest though my sharpeners work great I can never find them.


----------



## CB_Cohick (Dec 22, 2014)

I'd like to have one of the old Boston sharpeners that screws to the wall. Mom and Dad had one of those for us when we were kids. It was just like the ones at school. I suppose I could find one on e-bay, but Christmas is not the time to go a hunting for stuff I would like, lol..


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I use my pocket knife or utility knife. I normally sharpen my lead with a knife edge so there is a flat side to follow a straight edge. I don't think anyone makes a sharpener for that!


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

The absolute VERY BEST pencil sharpener is the Panasonic® KP-310 Electric Pencil Sharpener!!! Not cheap, but quick, never breaks the lead, and gives a very sharp point! I keep one in my shop. LOVE it!

http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-KP-310-Electric-Pencil-Sharpener/dp/B00005QY0H

Planeman


----------



## Richforever (Mar 19, 2008)

The sharpener I use the most is Lee Valley's Little Shaver. It's quick and easy to get any kind of point on the pencil. You can see the point developing and adjust it to what you need. Plus it is easy to use.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> Used to sharpen my own pencils but now I use a professional service. Much better performance from the pencil.
> 
> - theotherken


I used to until I took one in that was 6" long and only 4 1/2" long when I picked it up.
They told me it was the same one, but I think they gave me someone else's.

I have a Boston Electric, but it's kind of weak!


----------



## MinnesotaSteve (Dec 17, 2015)

We bought an X-Acto School Pro electric pencil sharpener as my son is in grade school and uses a lot of pencils, especially coloring ones. It was $30 on amazon, and it is fantastic. It's not wall mountable, but does have suction cups that stick to formica countertop. They even sell replacement blades for it.

The old mechanical ones are hard to find, most of the ones made today break easily. I'm more of a mechanical pencil guy anyway, but that electric does work well.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

I ran across this one on YouTube
(Nitro Engine Powered if your interested)


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

i chose the exacto ks. its quite heavy for a pencil sharpener and am in heaven!


----------



## CO_Goose (Jun 30, 2013)

Just so this thread does not die. I finally found a pencil sharpener! I was using an old plastic piece of junk to sharpen pencils, it worked, but not really well. I found this at an estate sale today:










Brought it home and mounted it to the wall in the garage workshop, and proceeded to sharpen all of my pencils. It works as well as I remember from my childhood, I think that there was one of these in every classroom in elementary school. Brings back memories. It sure is nice to have a really solid pencil sharpener at last.


----------



## TheWoodRaccoon (Nov 9, 2015)

I just use a belt sender upside down on my workbench, and i rotate the pencil at an angle to get a nice point! Takes about 10 seconds.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I found a sharpening service that does an excellent job of sharpening. I'm sending my out from now on.

http://www.odditycentral.com/funny/its-no-joke-man-charges-15-to-sharpen-your-pencil-by-hand.html


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

The absolute VERY BEST pencil sharpener is the Panasonic® KP-310 Electric Pencil Sharpener!!! Not cheap, but quick, never breaks the lead, and gives a very sharp point! I keep one in my shop. LOVE it!

http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-KP-310-Electric-Pencil-Sharpener/dp/B00005QY0H

Planeman





*That panasonic is pretty cheap.
You think that because you have tried this one. *

http://www.cutting-mats.net/3100.html?cmp=googleproducts&kw=3100&utm_source=3100&utm_medium=shopping%2Bengine&utm_campaign=googleproducts&gclid=COvjns3-9soCFRCOaQodZ1oJEA

*I do work for the Anchorage School District. I'm in school classrooms daily. I've tried a lot of pencil sharpeners over the last 18 years and this is it. *


----------



## dddddmorgan (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm with Travis. If you all don't have a Fastcap tape measure you are missing it.

I'm going to look for an old skool wall mounted sharpener at yard sales this summer but my Fastcap tape measures get used all the time.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

The venerable Boston K6 works for me as well.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Here's one of the sharpeners that lives in my shop:

http://lumberjocks.com/Smitty_Cabinetshop/blog/30070


----------



## Mr_Pink (May 20, 2017)

We have this electric sharpener with my daughter's school supplies. It very quickly produces a perfectly sharp point.

But I usually use a little handheld sharpener in the shop.


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

Blue and black Boston 18. It's 'lectric.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

My Razor Knife and Regular pencils 2H or HB. HB is a softer lead, marks nicely, but wears faster.

Does anybody use those Flat Rectangular Pencils they call "Carpenter Pencils." I hate those things!

Rick


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

Electric for me, from the office supply store. 
Twenty bucks or so as I recall. I wouldn't have gone much above that. 
One in the house, and one in th shop; I like to use pencils for all my work, not just in the word shop.

I'm quite good at sharpening with a pocket knife, when that's the only thing available. 
But for routine sharpening, the electrics are the only way to go for me.

btw, this is as good as the trash can thread.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I've become partial to those manual German jobbies. I stick a piece of magnet on the back and have them everywhere … drill press, file cabinet, saw.

Baumgartens, Staedtler, etc.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)




----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

LOL


> - Loren


For these?


----------



## JR545 (Feb 24, 2015)

I wear out the electric ones, have a couple of these mounted in the shop and they'll outlast me.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I hate having to stop and sharpen pencils so I use 9mm mechanical. If I need a finer line than that, I use a marking knife.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Boston KS here. I do use mechanical as well as wooden pencils.
Bill


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

No, This is the best


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I actually do a have pencil sharpener in the shop for when I mislay my mechanical one


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

Believe it or not this one https://www.amazon.com/Kutsuwa-Adjustable-Pencil-Sharpener-RS017LB/dp/B006CQW2LQ/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1519496427&sr=8-3&keywords=adjustable+pencil+sharpener

It allows you to change the angle at which the pencil is sharpened, I own two of them one for home and one for work.


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

I have an electric that is oriented so the pencil is horizontal when pushed in. I have to hold the unit with my other hand so i can push the pencil firmly enough to achieve the sharpening.

I have another one that is vertical, so you can use it with one hand holding the pencil and pushing down. The vertical design is way better.

So much so, that I should replace the horizontal one some day, soon.
.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*Kazooman* that looks a lot like mine. 
I really don't have any idea how old my sharpener is!


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

For mechanical pencil leads, I use the old draftsman's pencil pointer, a strip of wood with sandpaper glued to it. I also use a fine file to sharpen pencil leads used in a compass. For wood pencils and carpenter pencils, I use my disc/belt sander.


----------



## bold1 (May 5, 2013)

For years I used a hand crank mounted over my workbench. But the drum finally rusted apart and I didn't like the graphite all over the bench, so I bought an office goods v7 electric. 3 point settings , auto stop. Had it since Xmas and so far it has worked great. And I still use the flat carpenter's pencils for rough lumber so I still use a knife as well.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I have a Boston Sharpener mounted on the wall. My mom gave it to me 40+ years ago. She is gone now but I think of her whenever I use it.

Many of my tools were given as presents and each time I use them I remember the person.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

How about and older Giant?










Maybe a sweet Enduro?










Take your pick, no waiting.


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

looking at Smitty's post #45, I think a spokeshave would be great.
I once used a patato peeler.









It works great if you need to sharpen your pencil while shopping in a general store and the real pencil sharpener and knifes are not accessible because they sell them in a blister package.

50 years ago, at school, I had a small thin board with fine sandpaper glued on it to refine the tip of the mechanical pencil (2mm lead).

About 3 month ago, Paul Sellers made a video about using a chisel to sharpen a pencil.


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

I have an "old school" (actually FROM an old school) hand cranked sharpener for shop use. Not only does it sharpen well, but it brings back memories of my Junior and Senior High School days. God knows what they use nowadays, but back when I was young, we still used pencils in school. As a healthy tween and teen aged male, with the attendant interests, I always tried to use a desk near the hand cranked pencil sharpener. (I HATED when the teacher gave you assigned seating !) The girls in class would put on quite a show, vigorously cranking the handle while various parts of their anatomy gyrated or jiggled with their efforts. Ah, youth is truly wasted on the young….... Yep, the hand cranked jobs are the best.
If I'm working on a project outside or in the house itself, I just use a "box cutter" type knife.


----------



## mnguy (Feb 4, 2009)

I have an old Boston with a celluloid chip canister and an actual oiling port that is too beautiful to put in the shop. I finally got this for $5 at an art store. Does a great job and is cheap enough to have a couple sitting around. Until I get an old Boston that I don't feel bad about beating up in the









shop.


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

BTW, as with almost any truly antique items, there are some collectors of vintage pencil sharpeners. Not the little plastic versions we took to school half a century ago, but the larger, solid metal late 19th, early to mid 20th century models. Having once seen a modest collection, there are many more designs than most people realize. Americans were always trying to come up with innovations to achieve the same end.
Thought for the day: Why is the Number 2 pencil the Number One seller in the U.S….....? (If you want an actual answer to this question, it has to do with the density of the graphite used in it. Number One pencil graphite is softer.)


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Without pencil sharpeners this forum would be *pointless*!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Way to sharpen the discussion, oldnvovice!



> Without pencil sharpeners this forum would be *pointless*!
> 
> - oldnovice


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Nothing worse than a dull forum thread.


----------



## socrbent (Mar 9, 2012)

If Frank Howarth sees this, he will want one in his shop 


> - Loren


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Mine…

Actually, I have a metal, old world, school pencil sharpener. Works great. I am a retired teacher. I had the same sharpener for umpteen years. All I needed was a screwdriver and a chisel to break the thick layers of lead paint on the base. I thought of it as my 32 year survival trophy. I taught in a Junior high.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

This is my OLD sharpener?
I have no idea of how old it is as it was "junked" by the company where I was working at the time in the early '70's.










It is a Boston, sorry for the poor picture.


----------

